# My Mother Has The Cure



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

After I told my mom all the things I feel with dp, anxiety, depression and everything else, she asked me if I had been reading my Bible and praying.

That is it! That's what I've been doing wrong- that's the reason Im feeling all of this stuff, because I havnt been reading my Bible and praying! Im going to top it off by going to church!

Thanks mom!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hallelujah!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

my mom has said the exact same thing. sorry mom, i have trouble feeling a connection to myself let alone THE ALMIGHTY GOD!!!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

My mom will come up with every answer under the sun to avoid owning up to the fact that her husband fucked us all over.

She's said oh well it's the winter time now, so the weather is probably making you feel anxious. She's said oh, well you probably have sleep apnea and it's messing you up. Have you had your thyroid checked lately? Yes mom I just had it checked in the fall! It's not my thyroid, there's something not right in my head!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think my mom is in denial herself.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

If God is real he must have abandoned me long ago.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I just told her this morning that I was shaking because I was anxious and she said no, your blood sugar is probably down. I dont have diabetes btw.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jesse man, have you read Proverbs 27 times today? That's probably why you're not feeling too well. Maybe throw a little gospel of John in there and the book of Thomas as well since he's lonely and didn't make the final cut for the Bible. :wink:


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

The Bible, why didn't I think of that? Quite the massive book - any idea which particular passages are therapeutic for DP?

In all seriousness though, your Mom sounds like she's trying to help you in any way she knows how. She doesn't understand what's going on with you so she's justifying it with things she gets - being helped by God, physical illnesses that make sense.

I'm sure its obnoxious and frustrating, but not ill-intentioned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Matt210 said:


> The Bible, why didn't I think of that? Quite the massive book - any idea which particular passages are therapeutic for DP?


Daniel in the lions den.  LOL seriously it helped me...a bit. :wink:

The fact that people will never accept or admit to their mistakes jesse, is something we just have to learn to live with. My parents are the same, my mum now kinds of admits she went wrong, she says that she knows she made a lot of mistakes in bringing me up, BUT she still paints over it with excuses and certain things they never admit too. 
Fact is, we don't actually need them to acknowledge our pain to heal, I know it feels that way and it feels invalidating when they don't. You just need to learn to believe in yourself and to accept yourself. None else can do that for us.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

.....and read the book of Leviticus three times daily (had to throw that one in there)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Matt210 said:


> The Bible, why didn't I think of that? Quite the massive book - any idea which particular passages are therapeutic for DP?


Revelation is an easy read


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

Sometimes I feel like Methuselah


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2009)

my mom said the same thing but then again that's her solution to everything...


----------

